# Morning session structural



## smcintee (Dec 27, 2013)

I have the NCEES specs that I am using to base my studies for the morning session. For structural it says

A. Analysis

1. Determinate analysis

In the CERM it has chapter 42 as determinate statics. However it has determining forces in trusses by joint method. Would this be applicable to the determinate analysis


----------

